# Xpadition Bows



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Every year I see a lot of "what bow should I shoot" threads. The usual suspects are always mentioned, and all companies flagship offerings are very good options IMO. 
Recently a friend of mine opened an archery shop in Freeport. I have agreed to help him out when I can, and this is when I discovered Xpadition bows out of South Dakota. All I can say is if anyone is in the market for a new bow, consider the Xpadition line of bows. I was blown away when I shot the Xcentric, which is a 6" brace that ibo's @ 354fps. Look, feel, finish, draw cycle, solid back wall, zero creep, ect. these rank up there with anything I've seen to date. I currently shoot an Elite, but I promise you I will be shooting an Xpadition next year. Check them out...


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I will be selling my Mathews DXT after bow season and Xpedition is the #1 bow on my radar to replace it. Just hard because there aren't many dealers here in Michigan. I've heard they will blow you away. I actually have an Xcentric on the way to my house from a dealer to test shoot. Cannot wait to try it out. Should be here this week.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just shot an Xcentric and to date is the best bow I've ever shot. I will own one in a few months.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I will be ordering mine soon. I'm leaning towards the Xcentric in 60#


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

wolverines said:


> I will be ordering mine soon. I'm leaning towards the Xcentric in 60#


You won't be disappointed. At all. I've shot a lot of bows from many manufacturers, the Xpedition I shot topped every single one of them. Their new single cam, the Xception, looks awesome too. The only review I've heard on it was very good too. I'll either be getting an Xcentric or X7SD.


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

TheLionsFan said:


> I will be selling my Mathews DXT after bow season and Xpedition is the #1 bow on my radar to replace it. Just hard because there aren't many dealers here in Michigan. I've heard they will blow you away. I actually have an Xcentric on the way to my house from a dealer to test shoot. Cannot wait to try it out. Should be here this week.


You said you were able to test shoot the bow as it was sent from a dealer? How did you go about doing that, I'm interested in shooting the Xcentric as well but like it was mentioned, its hard to find a dealer. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

MichiganGoneWild said:


> You said you were able to test shoot the bow as it was sent from a dealer? How did you go about doing that, I'm interested in shooting the Xcentric as well but like it was mentioned, its hard to find a dealer. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Where are you located? I know dealer in Freeport.


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

wolverines said:


> Where are you located? I know dealer in Freeport.


The Gaylord area. Jays Sporting goods is not dealing them. I see that Franks in Linwood has them. I'll have to stop in before or after a fishing trip to the bay.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

MichiganGoneWild said:


> The Gaylord area. Jays Sporting goods is not dealing them. I see that Franks in Linwood has them. I'll have to stop in before or after a fishing trip to the bay.


I think you'll be happy you did. I'd put this bow up against any 2015 model. I think the only thing they changed on the Xcentric is the strings and they offer a 7 1/4" brace height single cam option called the Xception for 2016.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

7 1/4" brace height??? What is this the 80's???

Just jokin, if I get a chance I want to shoot one to see what the hype is all about!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

MichiganGoneWild said:


> You said you were able to test shoot the bow as it was sent from a dealer? How did you go about doing that, I'm interested in shooting the Xcentric as well but like it was mentioned, its hard to find a dealer. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


I met a dealer on Archery Talk that sent me an Xcentric to test shoot. Actually 2 of them.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

MichiganGoneWild said:


> The Gaylord area. Jays Sporting goods is not dealing them. I see that Franks in Linwood has them. I'll have to stop in before or after a fishing trip to the bay.


Franks does NOT sell them. I called already a couple months ago. I'm thinking Xpedition lists them as a dealer because they probably had someone do the tryout program they offer through Franks. Just my guess, but they are not a "dealer".


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Corey K said:


> 7 1/4" brace height??? What is this the 80's???
> 
> Just jokin, if I get a chance I want to shoot one to see what the hype is all about!


7 1/4" brace height....yet theyre still getting 328 IBO out of that. Sometimes MORE from what I have been reading.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

TheLionsFan said:


> 7 1/4" brace height....yet theyre still getting 328 IBO out of that. Sometimes MORE from what I have been reading.


Sounds good! I wil be by Franks a couple times this wknd, I will have to stop by and see if they have any.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Corey K said:


> Sounds good! I wil be by Franks a couple times this wknd, I will have to stop by and see if they have any.


Franks doesnt sell them even though Xpedition's Dealer list says they do. I've already called. They almost sounded like they've never even heard of them.

If you want to try one, PM me and I can give you info on a dealer here in MI that is the biggest Xpedition dealer in the state and the guy that owns the shop knows Xpedition bows like the back of his hand.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Wow!~ The Xception looks like a bow that I could definitely be interested in. I stopped by their website. If you hit the "find a dealer tab" and select Michigan, it lists potential locations with phone numbers. 
<----<<<


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Corey K said:


> 7 1/4" brace height??? What is this the 80's?!


It still IBOs at 328...that's what makes it the Xception


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

wolverines said:


> It still IBOs at 328...that's what makes it the Xception


I'd love to shoot this at about 60 pounds, with 2213's or 2215 aluminum arrows and Thunderhead 100's! Could probably knock down trees! :lol:
<----<<<


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> I'd love to shoot this at about 60 pounds, with 2213's or 2215 aluminum arrows and Thunderhead 100's! Could probably knock down trees! :lol:
> <----<<<


Better yet, you could shoot a 60# Xcentric (354 IBO) or Xcentric7 (344 IBO). Think of the KE you'd gain with one of those shooting the same arrows!!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

wolverines said:


> It still IBOs at 328...that's what makes it the Xception


Some are getting a few more FPS than IBO


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Aarow019 said:


> I shot an Xcentric at the GR Expo yesterday. Kinda wish I didn't. It may be time to start a bow fund again. That bow flat out impressed me.


Once you start doing more research, learning about their customer service, the time spent laser aligning and shimming each bow, their finish and quality control, you'll be equally impressed with the company.


----------



## Aarow019 (Sep 1, 2010)

wolverines said:


> Once you start doing more research, learning about their customer service, the time spent laser aligning and shimming each bow, their finish and quality control, you'll be equally impressed with the company.


Any idea where some of that info may be. I may have to put Google through it's paces. My curiosity is definitely up on Xpedition right now. I don't see buying a $950 bow right now, but it may influence what the bow fund turns into.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Aarow019 said:


> Any idea where some of that info may be. I may have to put Google through it's paces. My curiosity is definitely up on Xpedition right now. I don't see buying a $950 bow right now, but it may influence what the bow fund turns into.


Blake at Xpedition has quite a few vids on their website that explains a lot. Also, there is an Xpedition page on Archerytalk.com that has a boat load of info. Blake actually posts there as well as other great resources. I wouldn't even hesitate to call them direct if you wanted a question asked. Great people that are willing to help. 

Good luck!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Aarow019 said:


> Any idea where some of that info may be. I may have to put Google through it's paces. My curiosity is definitely up on Xpedition right now. I don't see buying a $950 bow right now, but it may influence what the bow fund turns into.


Or if you really want some good info besides Blake, I can give you the number of a person who knows Xpedition bows like the back of his hand.


----------



## Aarow019 (Sep 1, 2010)

TheLionsFan said:


> Or if you really want some good info besides Blake, I can give you the number of a person who knows Xpedition bows like the back of his hand.


I may be interested. What area are they in? I would like to learn more about these bows. My dad is interested as well.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Aarow019 said:


> I may be interested. What area are they in? I would like to learn more about these bows. My dad is interested as well.


I'll PM you as soon as I can with some info


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a 15 Xcentric 7 on the way, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Backwoods17 (Oct 28, 2012)

If anyone wants to come shoot these bows, I try to keep a xcentric, xcentric 7, and Xception at my shop at all times! Lately it hasn't been so easy to keep them in stock (I'm not complaining) I own the shop in freeport that has been discussed earlier.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I have to say so far I'm impressed! Bow shoots awesome. Can't wait to get it all set up and dialed in.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Well guess my wife was jealous of me shooting in the basement without her. She said she wants to start shooting again now that the kids are getting older. Picked up a new 2015 Xcentric SD. Hopefully we can get them set up and tuned next weekend.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

buktruk said:


> Well guess my wife was jealous of me shooting in the basement without her. She said she wants to start shooting again now that the kids are getting older. Picked up a new 2015 Xcentric SD. Hopefully we can get them set up and tuned next weekend.


She will love it. The Xcentric and Xsd don't shoot like your average 6" brace height bow. They feel much more forgiving.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I think she will. It was down to that and the Elite Spirit and as nice a my X7 is and what we've read we went with the Xsd.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

My Spot Hogg finally arrived today. Finally got my Xcentric set up exactly how I want it. 
Thanks again to Backwoods Trading Post in Freeport, MI.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

wolverines said:


> My Spot Hogg finally arrived today. Finally got my Xcentric set up exactly how I want it.
> Thanks again to Backwoods Trading Post in Freeport, MI.


How do you like the Fast Eddie? I thought about purchasing that sight, but instead went with an Axcel accutouch pro on my Defiant Turbo. I like the idea to have the clickers set at specific distances. They lessen the need to look at the sight tape when adjusting distances.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

My Xcentric is finally on order. Can't wait to get it. Black riser, Realtree Xtra limbs.


----------

